# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Gra, kujdes mos t'ju marrin burrin....:D

## skender76

Mamara:     (  :ngerdheshje:  )

Perveçse te merreni me zogjt e vegjel, shihni çik edhe zogun e madh (burrin), se ndryshe iku burri.... :qenush: 

"E ben ndonjeher me ate burrin tend....!!!"
"Maskaresh, rrugaçe...!!!"

----------


## Prudence

kujtoj qe kur isha e vogel e kam degjuar shpesh kete shprehje "Shoqja e ngushte te merr burrin"  :uahaha: ....ose shoku.

----------


## PINK

Nero qenka e gjate. Ca u be e zgjidhen? Si e zgjidhen?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

Mund te vish te ndihmosh I thote ajo Vjollces, te rrisesh femijen. Loooool. Per show jane keto apo vertete?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lexuesi_

Cka nuk bejn njerzit per te dal ne TV  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## skender76

PINK,

jane pe verteti, te garantoj.

Ne Shqiperi ka plas hordhiku i madh....

Te gjith jan t'paisun me 2/3 dashnore.... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## zANë

Nuk paskam nerva me pa deri ne fund
Kjo iher qe e akuzon tjetren dhe burrin e quan te mrekullueshem,dhe tjetra qe flet me aq krenarin thua ti ka bere gjen me humane qe egziston....Por dhe te shkon para kembeve dhe te ja thote edhe para shoqeve?!Ta haj dreqi!

----------


## toni54

oj zane a do frigoeheshe ti.....qe te te marr kush burrin hahahha

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Nero,

Eshte e stisur, eshte show, dhe kto qe marrin pjese jane njerez nga rruga, qe Jane paguar per te luajtur rolin.


P.s

Mos u frigoni moj gra,
Se sja u merr njeri burrin, vetem po iku me komt e veta, te treja bashke

 :shkelje syri: 

Po sbesut, pytni, luleborean....

----------


## loneeagle

Kush tha qe nuk ka ikur vet ai lol. Ne raste te tilla te dy jane fajtore si ajo qe e mori edhe ai qe shkoj. Nese burri eshte i tille ta marrin ne cdo kohe, s'ka cte duhet!

----------


## loneeagle

> PINK,
> 
> jane pe verteti, te garantoj.
> 
> Ne Shqiperi ka plas hordhiku i madh....
> 
> Te gjith jan t'paisun me 2/3 dashnore....


Edhe thone qe jane ne krize ekonomike, ketu ne USA thonte nje gazete nje dite qe nuk munden te tradhetojne robt se s'kane leke te mbajne dashnore, ne Shqiperi me 2-3 lol.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Edhe thone qe jane ne krize ekonomike, ketu ne USA thonte nje gazete nje dite qe nuk munden te tradhetojne robt se s'kane leke te mbajne dashnore, ne Shqiperi me 2-3 lol.


Lone,

Varet, per ca dashnore behet fjale psh.

O nji italian tek firma jone, qe kur do me marr femra te reja ne pune, I thote,

Ne italianet I mbajne dashnoret, si gra, jo si greket qe I mbajne si dashnore.

----------


## loneeagle

> Lone,
> 
> Varet, per ca dashnore behet fjale psh.
> 
> O nji italian tek firma jone, qe kur do me marr femra te reja ne pune, I thote,
> 
> Ne italianet I mbajne dashnoret, si gra, jo si greket qe I mbajne si dashnore.


ahhahah, sa te rrosh do mesosh lol. po perseri 2-3 shume jane edhe nese trajtimi behet anasjelltas.

----------


## PINK

Show ishte. Dukej qe ishte e sajuar. Po ajo Migena kishte nje point aty ndaj Vjollces- shife veten ne pasqyre I tha  :ngerdheshje:  . Pas nje fare Moshe atje femrat se mbajne veten. Kriza fillon menjehere  :ngerdheshje:  


> Nero,
> 
> Eshte e stisur, eshte show, dhe kto qe marrin pjese jane njerez nga rruga, qe Jane paguar per te luajtur rolin.
> 
> 
> P.s
> 
> Mos u frigoni moj gra,
> Se sja u merr njeri burrin, vetem po iku me komt e veta, te treja bashke
> ...

----------


## skender76

> Edhe thone qe jane ne krize ekonomike, ketu ne USA thonte nje gazete nje dite qe nuk munden te tradhetojne robt se s'kane leke te mbajne dashnore, ne Shqiperi me 2-3 lol.


Shoqeria Shqiptare ka ndryshuar shume kta 20 vjet, per mir dhe per keq...

Per disa gjera e kemi kaluar edhe perendimin....

Cuditerisht me t'ekuilibruar po tregohen shqiptaret ne emigrim sesa brenda Shqiperise...

----------


## Gentian_gr

> Shoqeria Shqiptare ka ndryshuar shume kta 20 vjet, per mir dhe per keq...
> 
> Per disa gjera e kemi kaluar edhe perendimin....
> 
> Cuditerisht me t'ekuilibruar po tregohen shqiptaret ne emigrim sesa brenda Shqiperise...


E ve ne dyshim kete Skender??


Kete emisioni qe solli Xhuxhumaku ma tregonin si batute para tre muajsh! :i terbuar: 

Si thote ajo vasha!

Faj eshte te dashurosh?
E ben ndonjehere me ate burrin tend apo jo?? :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> ahhahah, sa te rrosh do mesosh lol. po perseri 2-3 shume jane edhe nese trajtimi behet anasjelltas.



Ka schedule, mi lone,

Se skane supermena, jo

Ato marrin te mirat materiale, kta marrin kenaqesine e te mbajtur it vetes si hamshore

----------


## skender76

> E ve ne dyshim kete Skender??
> 
> 
> Kete emisioni qe solli Xhuxhumaku ma tregonin si batute para tre muajsh!
> 
> Si thote ajo vasha!
> 
> Faj eshte te dashurosh?
> E ben ndonjehere me ate burrin tend apo jo??


Mjaftojn te dhenat e gjykatave mbi divorcet vitet e fundit, jane 3-4 fishuar ne krahasim me vitet e shkuara.

----------


## luleborae

ah ju menien tek  sek...si     e kini jini te marr  skeni ca me bo,,,,vec gerrnetes i bini............

----------


## skender76

> ah ju menien tek  sek...si     e kini jini te marr  skeni ca me bo,,,,vec gerrnetes i bini............


 Ne nje postim me pate thene se je femer.
A je e martuar?

----------

